# Help! My V swallowed a piece of bully stick



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We generally give our 16 week old Vizsla a bully stick while we eat dinner. She eats it right behind us on her dog bed and my husband faces her to keep an eye on her. He got distracted and she SWALLOWED a chunk of it. We are not sure as to how long - she had had the bully stick for a half an hour prior as I was cooking dinner. There was no choking as it went down and we called the emergency vet (who told us it would either pass or cause an obstruction that would need surgery). She said watch her for the next week and bring her in if she is vomiting or straining to go to the bathroom. I am feeling absolutely miserable and worried. Has anyone else gone through this??? :-[ :-[


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our V, Pumpkin 13m, has not swallowed a chunk of bully stick, but she has swallowed LOTS of other (usually nonetible) items. Dryer sheets, paper towels, toilet paper, baby wipes, yarn etc. Most recently was what looked like a piece of vertebra (drug a carcass out of woods), and she passed pieces of a red sand bucket from the sandbox yesterday  ! Odds are in your favor, but as your vet said, keep an eye on her. Easy to say don't worry, but all you can do is wait. Symptoms of obstruction usually are obvious (especially since you know to watch), so get a good nights rest. If you are too consumed with worry, you can take your girl in for an x-ray. Best wishes


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam swallowed lots, also. No blockage yet. If they swallow things that expand wet it could get problematic. Otherwise, no problem, IMO.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Holly has swallowed the end chunk of a bully stick before, I try to take it away from her when she gets it down to a smaller piece but she has eaten it before and she was fine, we just kept an eye on her see if she was still going to the bathroom regularly, which she did there was no complications, she digested it fine. I don't think theres much to worry about just keep an eye on her see if shes regular.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't worry about this. Bully sticks are just air dried pizzle or beef tendon of the male parts of a Bull. If your puppy swallows it it is digested just like other food. It doesn't expand like raw hide. I am surprised that your vet even thought it could be a problem. My Mac has a bully stick every day and always swallows the last inch or so of it and has never had any trouble. We are talking air dried beef here. The only risk is that they could choke in which case you can pry it out but if swallowed no problem it will break down and go through their system.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Pippa31, our Sophie has a bully stick almost every day, and she too swollows the last piece at the end. No problems so far, but I would just watch the puppy in case she chokes. Another great, safe chew is an antler, and it lasts forever  Sophie used to love it as a small pup, not anymore though.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! All your comments definitely calmed me and I feel a little bit better today...she is still eating and drinking normally and going to the bathroom....so I will keep watch on her for the next week (which is what the vet suggested) and will keep my fingers crossed!


----------

